# D6: Robotic Arm created by Dean Kamen



## Lenny (Jun 2, 2008)

Dean Kamen is an American inventor and entrepeneur who is better known for being the inventor of the Segway and an all-terrain wheelchair - the iBOT.

One of his latest creations is a robotic arm.

I've already forgotten what was shown in the videos and article, and I've not got the time to watch them again, so here are the links:

Dean Kamen's Robot Arm Grabs More Publicity | Gadget Lab from Wired.com





 
It really is amazing technology.

_EDIT: For those who don't know, D6 is the sixth Wall Street Journal *D: All Things Digital* conference started in 2003), a conference in which some of the leaders in technology take to a stage and are interviewed by two columnists (Walter S. Mossberg and Kara Swisher, who together produce and host *D* in Carlsbarg, California). The interviews are mostly unprepared (obviously the techie needs to take alog videos and/or things to demonstrate, but the questions themselves are not pre-rehearsed, and the techie doesn't take the stage with prepared slides and sound bytes)._


----------

